# Totally Wicked



## Tom (8/12/13)

*Cherry Menthol*

This was my first menthol juice. I like Menthol, the cool icey ones. This is not that much though. It has a cherry flavour, but sometimes I thought it tastes like something else as well, and could not get to it. I think it has a bit of a Black Elder taste....and that is a taste that I could not stand as a kid. We used to have Elder flavored kind of Oros....that was not my thing. TH was good though.

*My Rating: 5/10*

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (8/12/13)

*Black Magic*

I have to try this one again, and will edit this post accordingly then. I had 2 tanks of it, and could not get used to it yet. I don't know what this strong underlying flavour is....it tastes a bit like "Maggi", so a bit like soy sauce. Someone mentioned the strong chocolate flavour....is that how choc tastes like in juice? Looking for input from you guys 

*My Rating: 1/10 (up to now)*

*edith says:* it stays as it is...just tried another tank, emptied it again after a couple of puffs. Can't handle the taste that i am getting.

I mostly used the ZMax with either Mini ProTank or EVOD tanks. Set to 7-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/13)

*CHERRY MENTHOL*

I found this flavour very fresh and cool. It has a strong menthol flavour. Distinct cherry lollipop type taste. I found it does have a bit of a strange aftertaste that was a little unpleasant. Its quite a harsh flavour - ie very strong in my opinion. After vaping this for a while, any other flavour (in another device) hardly tastes like anything. This one is quite overpowering. Takes a while for my tastebuds to normalise.

I found vapour production to be on the low side. Throat hit was there - not very strong - but evident. Maybe it has to do with the menthol too.

Overall, its something I will probably vape occasionally, but not regularly. I probably wont be buying it again. The bottle will last a long time as an occasional vape.

This was Vaped on a Protank2 Mini with std 1.8 ohm coil and Vision Spinner batt at about 3.8V (about 8 Watts). I also tried it on one of my Twisp Clearo devices, but it didn't handle this liquid well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (9/12/13)

*Black Magic*

One of the first juices I bought. Loved it initially, a very strong chocolate/coffee mix in my opinion. Great vape and average throat hit. This is not a chainvape flavour for me but what I have started doing is adding a few drops to plain tobacco which seems to deliver a slight hint of the flavour which I really enjoy.

My rating
*7/10 *on its oown
*10/10 *as a mix

*Tobaniseed*

In my pursuit for a great tobacco juice, I bought a bottle of this. First off flavour has a strong aniseed flavour (as the name illustrates) - Almost tastes like the drink Ouzo, but because of a misspent youth consuming copious quantities of Ouzo, I battle enjoying the flavour. I think this will be a once a week flavour for me. Have also mixed it with plain tobacco and again, the diluted flavour is more palatable for me.

My rating
*5/10 *on its own
*7/10* as a mix

All vaped on with a Kanga PT2, zmax, 2.2ohn coil at 3.6 - 3.8 volts

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> CHERRY MENTHOL
> ---------------------------


 
I LOVED the cherry menthol it was my ADV for quite a while! I have to agree though it does linger for long afterwards  would buy it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

I cant stand Black Magic..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (9/12/13)

" consuming copious quantities of Ouzo "
i've never been a hardcore drinker but oh my heck, really, ouzo? you drank that stuff?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

*Totally Wicked's - Red Label - American Red Tobacco*

Reviewer: Devdev

Equipment: BCC Clearo, 2ohm coil, SVD 6w - 11w

Company: Totally Wicked
Product: Red Label - American Red Tobacco
Strength: 18mg
Blend: Unknown - from liquid viscosity it would appear to be higher in PG or H20
Price R140 for 20mls (R7/ml)
Website: http://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co...el/20ml-totally-wicked-red-label-product.html

Website blurb: _The cowboy's classic tobacco flavor. Silky, creamy tobacco with a hint of caramel and a fresh cut grass taste on the inhale with a smooth and distinct finish. 
_
and:

_We believe the Red Label to be the best quality electronic cigarette liquid on the market, with flavors unique to TW, you won't find these anywhere else._??

​
Reviewer Notes: Totally Wicked position themselves as a premium supplier of vaping kit and liquids. This is my first experience of a ready to vape liquid from them. I have only tried their concentrate flavourings, which I have enjoyed. I saw this tobacco based liquid on the eciggies website and decided to give it a try.

It is available here: http://eciggies.co.za/20ml_Totally_...lly_Wicked_e-Liquid_American_Red_Tobacco_20ml

The quest for a realistic tobacco vape continues, and unfortunately this is another unsuccessful departure from the intended destination. I will be fair to TW though. This particular blend is far more developed than any of the Hangseng or DK based tobacco blends, and event though I don't like the flavour, when vaped it does present as a quality product.

The flavour does have a fullness to it, and in my mind I am coming to the conclusion that the difference between a well thought out and executed eliquid and a simple one lies in the fullness or body of the vapor as it hits your tongue. If you have ever fiddled around with your own mixes then you will know that getting volume into the body of the vape can be very difficult. TW have managed to achieve that result with this blend.

I get creamy, nutty, sweetness at the beginning of the inhale, but then I get the flavour that destroys this vape for me. This is the 'fresh cut grass flavour'. Seriously? WTF? Why is this in here? In all the cigarettes I have ever smoked I never once had this flavour. I think this is the same as the tobacco flavour that is available from Valley Vapour - and unfortunately I can't remember its name. There is also a spiciness to to the nutty flavour. To me the sum of all these flavour does not result in a pleasant experience.

Anyway, I have a review to write, so let me see if I can bash this liquid with more watts, and then possibly a dischem blend to achieve a vapable result.

Cranking up the power from 6w to 8.5 results in the freshly cut grass flavour becoming far more pronounced along with the nuttiness. As to be expected throat hit and vapor volume increase at this point. Around 6 watts the vape is smooth and does not give much throat hit. Cloud production is also mediocre - I am seriously regretting this purchase :/

Pushing things a little further to 10.5w this takes on a completely different flavour profile. The individual flavours have merged into one. The spiciness and the throat hit are starting to annoy my throat but the fresh cut grass flavour has disappeared. Unfortunately what remains is definitely not what I would call tobacco flavour. At 11w the taste of burnt juice is unmistakable, and dialing it down to 10w makes things better - but really, there is nothing so far that would make me want to vape this liquid again.

Time to add the dischem blend and see what happens.

Starting with 25% DB added, but staying at 10w. Immediately the sweetness of the extra VG has helped, but sadly the cut grass flavour has reappeared. Somewhere in there I can now detect a buttery and sugary type of taste. I am guessing this is the hint of caramel described in the description. So far I had not detected this.

My taste buds are starting to get nic overdose. Writing these 18mg reviews is not easy. Spicyness has now developed into a sort of cinnamon assault on my taste buds. Feeling dizzy - I may be doing a @Silver on the nic...

...10 mins later...

Alright. Enough with this. I will give this liquid one last chance, let's load up another 25% DB and that's it.

Delicious caramel flavour coming through, and then immediately burnt juice. Dial things down to 8w. No more caramel flavour.Things are getting much, much worse now. So bad in fact that I actually got up from my PC and walked around my place to see if a cat had come in when I wasn't looking and crapped inside the BCC Clearo. This is DISGUSTING.

All I taste is cut grass. Seriously? I ask again, what in the hell is wrong with TW for making this such a prominent flavour. I imagine that this taste is what the regurgitated half digested grass that a cow chews would taste like!

This liquid is, for me, and from my point of a view one hell of a fail. Nothing good can ever come from a blend of cream, spice and freshly cut grass. I also have to ask what the hell "Approx 20ml" means on the packaging of the bottle? Surely if you buy 20mls of liquid (and a premium liquid at that) you should get that amount, and not an approximate amount? At this price I would hope so.

In hindsight, this is a scathing review. Have I been unfair to them? I don't think so, based on my own taste perceptions. I did some googling, there are some folks who really love this stuff. We always say that taste is subjective, but even compared to the simpler fluids from the east, there is something completely wrong with the overall flavour profile of this liquid.

Sure you may really enjoy this liquid, and that's great. But I will not go anywhere near this stuff again. On that note, I have one last thing to say:

*FOR SALE: ONE SLIGHTLY USED BOTTLE OF TW RED LABEL RED AMERICAN TOBACCO*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Awesome and real review! Thanks for saving me some money!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (21/3/14)

Nice review. I left tobacco flavours behind with the stinkies, so I haven't actually tried our tobacco concentrate. I feel that for me it's too closely related and might increase the chances of me going back. The concentrate you are talking about is TFA - Tobacco, their description is tobacco with a rose-type floral note... who knows what they were thinking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Great review. Thank you for your time and trouble. Actually vaped some of this at the beginning of my vaping career. Before I discovered HHV. Stock now in the taste box hoping for those tastes that might like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (21/3/14)

@Matthee sent me one of those in december. mixed mine down to 9 mg/ml to end up a 50/50 blend ratio all round. it's vapable but i have low standards  but @devdev is right, this juice is not so good tasting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Thanks guys. Been waiting to get this review out of the way so I can return to my Zamplebox tasting.

Glad that the overall impression of those that have tried this is similar to me: "No thanks, next"

Was worried that I was going a little crazy


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Agreed @devdev 

I tried this early on in my "vaping journey". Granted, it was only on the PT2Mini at "lowish" power - probably around 8 Watts - but it was so bad I could not even have tried vaping it again or testing it on other equipment - if I had it then.

To me it had a terrible taste, like an old cupboard filled with dust. I got similar nasty tastes from the Joyetech RY4. 

Amazingly and once again proving how subjective taste is, I gave my bottle of Joyetech RY4 to @SVS1000 at the last vape meet. He loves it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/4/14)

devdev said:


> *Totally Wicked's - Red Label - American Red Tobacco*
> 
> Reviewer: Devdev
> 
> ...



Hahaha, not sure how I missed this but brilliant review! 
Nice when someone doesn't beat around the Bush and you did more than that, much appreciated and I might have spilt half my drink laughing but... damn good review thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

